# Favorite Mozart CDs?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've been enjoying lots of Mozart lately. What are some of your favorite albums of just Mozart music?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

My favorite Mozart recordings (sans the operas, to which I'm relatively new and haven't compared performances) include:

Late symphonies: Szell, Klemperer, Savall, Walter
Requiem and Mass in C Minor: Bernstein
Selected piano concerti: Gulda/Abbado, Haskil
Horn concerti: Brain/Karajan
Piano sonatas: Uchida, Pires
String quartets: Italiano
String quintets: Grumiaux Trio with two extra musicians I can't think of


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Requiem - Bohm
Mass in C minor - Leppard
Piano Concerti - Schiff/Vegh
Piano Sonatas - Uchida
String Quartets - Alban Berg
Magic Flute - Klemperer


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Murray's Piano Concerti are great too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> My favorite Mozart recordings (sans the operas, to which I'm relatively new and haven't compared performances) include:
> 
> Late symphonies: Szell, Klemperer, Savall, Walter
> Requiem and Mass in C Minor: Bernstein
> ...


I'm enjoying Bernstein's Mass in C Minor.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Jupiter symphony: George Szell 1955 cleveland orchestra. fireworks, full of energy, lively.

LAte symphonies: Charles Mackerras in sacd.

Piano concertos: Geza Anda, camerata academica des salzburger des mozarteums

String quartets, the 6 in honor of haydn: Julliard quartets, again so full of energy, they dont play them like this anymore I believe...

Forgot, I really really like Franz Bruggen mozart, beethoven , schuberrt and so on. He makes the period instruments sounds beautiful compare to others known conductors with old instruments. No need to name them, they are all well known


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

There quite a few, but the ones that I can think of right now are:

String Quintets: Solomon String Quartet with Simon Whistler (Viola)
String Quartets: Quatuor Mosaïques
Clarinet Concerto & Quintet: Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Martin Frost
Piano Quartets: Les Adieux Ensemble 

I like these recordings very much. Happy listening.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I can't stand most performances involving the modern piano (Murray Perahia and many others, except Uchida's performance of the D minor concerto); the pianists don't seem to understand period practices.









Harnoncourt

I don't like the tone of the bass singer in some moments such as K317, but overall the recording (13 CDs in total) is pretty well done (in period instruments).


















with K341 though, I don't like the fast tempo and the tone of the baroque trumpet. So I prefer other performances:






This is also good:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I like Bilson and Gardiner for the piano concertos.

My recommendations for the operas are:

Idomeneo - Jacobs (Harmonia Mundi)

Die Entfühurung aus dem Serail - Gardiner (DG Archiv)

Le Nozze di Figaro - Östman (L'Oiseau-Lyre)

Don Giovanni - Gardiner 

Così fan tutte - Gardiner

La clemenza di Tito - Hogwood (L'Oiseau-Lyre)

The Magic Flute - Norrington (EMI)

Harnoncourt is my pick for the Requiem (his second recording).

The string quartets recorded by the Quatuor Mosaïques are wonderful.

Mitsuko Uchida for the piano sonatas, also Christian Blackshaw. There are lots of good options.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

EMI Mozart symphony box/Jeffery Tate (complete), cond. I also enjoy a smaller DG/Fricsay collection.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

When I was cataloguing Mozart's works, I found this (it's on the same box set as Rogerx linked to, though with different performers). I don't know why, but this immediately got 'under my skin'. Maybe because I like cats and Mozart?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It's not possible to list them all; here are some favorites








*Mass in C Minor* Colin Davis conducting








*Piano Concerto 21* Geza Anda








*Bassoon Concerto *Danny Bond








*Masonic Music *collection released last year








*Don Giovanni *from the 1979 film Lorin Maazel conducting

Some others:

*Haffner Serenade* Franz Bruggen on Phiips

*Gran Partita* Netherlands Wind Ensemble

*Requiem* Bruggen in concert with Netherlands Chamber Choir

*Violin Concerto No. 4 *Hillary Hahn's recording on BBC Music, also like Perlman

*Clarinet Concerto *doesn't matter who's playing; it's so perfect it cannot be fouled

*Sinfonia Concertante K. 297b and K. 364* Reinhold Barchet violin on Vox LP

*Serenade No. 11 K. 375* Winograd Wind Ensemble on Heliodor LP

*Theater and Ballet Music *collection from Bernhard Klee & David Zinman on Philips


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've been enjoying lots of Mozart lately. What are some of your favorite albums of just Mozart music?


https://www.talkclassical.com/58464-mozart-my-enemy.html?highlight=
Just teasing


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would choose this one - it was the first Mozart album I bought and thus my first proper acquaintance with his work. It opened the door for me so I have a lot to thank it for.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> https://www.talkclassical.com/58464-mozart-my-enemy.html?highlight=
> Just teasing


Must you always bring that up? :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I would choose this one - it was the first Mozart album I bought and thus my first proper acquaintance with his work. It opened the door for me so I have a lot to thank it for.


Which album, ghost?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Must you always bring that up? :lol:


Let's call it childhood sins.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> My favorite Mozart recordings (sans the operas, to which I'm relatively new and haven't compared performances) include:
> 
> Late symphonies: Szell, Klemperer, Savall, Walter
> Requiem and Mass in C Minor: Bernstein
> ...


A lot of my favorites there, although I'll go with Perahia for the concertos. I don't know the Bernstein and Savall recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Which album, ghost?


Can you not see the image? Here it is again.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

When I was a newbie in classical music, Mozart made me appreciate and enjoy opera, thanks to Sir Georg Solti's recording of _Le Nozze di Figaro_ from the early 1980s. This recording created an eternal love for Mozart, for his operas, and for the voice of Lucia Popp, who sang the part of Susanna in that one.
So yeah… no doubt that this 3-CD set has to be my favourite Mozart recording ever. And it is.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Over the past few months this is the Mozart that I've enjoyed most I think. These little sonatas can be great fun.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Love old Rudy in Mozart


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This DVD and CD are DESERT ISLAND stuff for me.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

My choice is Richter's 1989 live CD that consists of three Mozart sonatas, including the A minor sonata.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Richard Egarr's album of keyboard music on Harmonia Mundi really opened my ears...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

These have aged well imo, the price on this listing is nuts

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Divertimenti-WIENER-OKTETT-2010-09-24/dp/B01MDST65C/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=mozart+wiener+divertimenti&qid=1585668811&s=music&sr=1-6


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I consider this to be his greatest work.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> https://www.talkclassical.com/58464-mozart-my-enemy.html?highlight=
> Just teasing


I doubt he'll ever live this down.

Check out Uchida's piano sonatas and Hamelin's album with the wonderful Fantasia in D Minor on it, Mackerras' Symphonies with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Britten conducting Symphonies 25 & 29, Herreweghe's Gran Partita and Last Symphonies, Isabelle Faust's Violin Concertos, and Butt's Requiem. I actually enjoy Karajan's Requiem, too, but Butt is currently my go-to listen.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> Richard Egarr's album of keyboard music on Harmonia Mundi really opened my ears...
> 
> View attachment 132753


I have that same disc, and agree, it's a real ear-opener. The great adagio in B-minor, and the rondo in a-minor are worth the price of the CD alone, but there are many obscure and beautiful works here, played on a fortepiano from 1805. Love everything about this one!


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

One more for my list, exceptional in every way.


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

There are so many good recordings, but these are some of the ones I keep returning to:

Symphonies: Krips with Concertgebouw orchestra. Not complete, but all the big ones. Life enhancing.
Piano concerti: Geza Anda with Salzburg Mozarteum. He allows these pieces to breathe. Refined, warm-hearted and wise.
Violin Concerti: Grumiaux with Colin Davis. You don't get playing like this any more. That being said, Carmignola and Faust are wonderful too.
Requiem: Bohm's might seem a bit stodgy, but in places there are transparent textures no one else gets. Also soloists to die for.
Marriage of Figaro: Bohm on DG with a who's who of singers from the day (Prey/Mathis/Janowitz/Fischer-Diskeau/Troyanaos). For authentic style performance, Ostman and Jacobs share the palm.
Cosi fan Tutti: Bohm again, but on EMI. Ostman again for an HIP approach.
Don Giovanni: Almost too much to choose from: Guilini, Krips, and Fricsay top the list. No HIP recommendation. Everyone seems to want to split it into Vienna and Prague performances. I love the conflation that has come down to us. However, for something different, try Curzentis. And the Joseph Losey film (with Raimondi) is marvellous.
Magic Flute: Abbado and Jacobs. I wasn't prepared to be convinced by the Jacobs approach, but I fell in love as I listened. And, I know it's cut, scenes are re-arranged, dialogue is rewritten, and it's all in Swedish, but Ingmar Bergman's film is a little gift from heaven.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I have that same disc, and agree, it's a real ear-opener. The great adagio in B-minor, and the rondo in a-minor are worth the price of the CD alone, but there are many obscure and beautiful works here, played on a fortepiano from 1805. Love everything about this one!


Listening to it reminded me of this one


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a limited exposure on Mozart, so thanks for some of your suggestions.

Nonetheless, here are my votes: 

Mozart symphony 40, RCO/Harnoncourt
Die Zauberflote, Jacobs
Le Nozze di Figaro, Netrebko/VPO/Harnoncourt
Pianoconcert 26, Perahia
Stringquintets, Melos
Requiem, Harnoncourt II


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I still have not listened to Mozart's P.C. #28.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> I still have not listened to Mozart's P.C. #28.


Yep, it's only for the real connaisseurs


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Kieran said:


> I have that same disc, and agree, it's a real ear-opener. The great adagio in B-minor, and the rondo in a-minor are worth the price of the CD alone, but there are many obscure and beautiful works here, played on a fortepiano from 1805. Love everything about this one!


They uploaded the recording on youtube a few days ago XD:





















Eine kleine Gigue in G Major K.574
Minuett in D Major K.355
Rondo in D Major K. 485
Fantasie -Capriccio in C Major K.395
Adagio für Glasharmonika in C Major K. 356/617A
Marche in C Major K.408
Kleiner Trauermarsch in C Minor K453A
It seems he didn't record Fantasie K475, I'm not sure why.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

dizwell said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH3yzGc3WCk
> When I was cataloguing Mozart's works, I found this (it's on the same box set as Rogerx linked to, though with different performers). I don't know why, but this immediately got 'under my skin'. Maybe because I like cats and Mozart?


"Mozart liked to imitate a cat. He'd be rehearsing an opera with his singers, when he'd suddenly grow bored and leap over tables and chairs, meowing and turning somersaults."


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

dizwell said:


> When I was cataloguing Mozart's works, I found this (it's on the same box set as Rogerx linked to, though with different performers). I don't know why, but this immediately got 'under my skin'. Maybe because I like cats and Mozart?


It's a duet from the 1790 opera "Der Stein der Weisen" (The Philosopher's Stone).
This opera was a joint effort of five composers : Mozart, Henneberg, Schack, Gerl & Schikaneder.
(Libretto by Schikaneder.)

"Der Stein der Weisen" features a story that's quite similar to "Die Zauberföte". Years later Schikaneder would pen the libretto to "Das Labyrinth, Die Zauberflöte part 2" (with music by Peter Von Winter.)


----------

